# Top small school prospects



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

A few guys to keep your eye on to possibily get their Steph Curry on and get drafted (not top 10 though for most of these guys)

Marques Blakely, Vermont... a do it all forward tweener for Vermont, if he could only shoot the ball he would be a heck of a player
Artsiom Parakhouski, Radford ... A true center (611/260) who has put some nice numbers against good competition
Kenneth Faried, Morehead State... An athletic young power forward, whose game I love and he really made a name for himself in last years conference tourney, one of the best rebounders in the NCAAs
Kevin Palmer, Texas AM CC... Shooting guard with a nice stroke and can make plays too, and has solid size
Jeremy Lin, Harvard... Has Harvard looking like a tourney team, and has had some big games in his career already
Keith Benson, Oakland... a long, athletic 611 guy with NBA talent but has to continue to improve
Charles Garcia, Seattle... Extremely talented but sort of an enigma at this point
Larry Sanders, VCU... By far the most overrated in this group, he is a good long shot blocker but if he gets drafted anywhere near the lottery he will be a complete bust, IMO...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

One guy I have my eye on is Jimmer Fredette. He seems to be one of the best point guards that you might not have heard of, and looks keen on getting BYU another MWC title this season. Whether or not he'll get drafted in 2011 is a mystery, but I think he'll draw some interest.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lin and Fredette are definitely good choices.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm glad you mentioned Garcia. That guy is a stud with range from anywhere on the court and knows how to pass the ball. He was supposed to go to UW, but has horrible grades.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Well I didnt count MVC, Mountain West, Conference USA, Atlantic 10, WCC, and WAC so no Freddette and a bunch of other guys from those conferences


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Here is my top 10(in not very concrete order) from those conferences
1. Elliot Williams Memphis
2. Jerome Jordan Tulsa
3. Trevon Willis UNLV
4. Paul George Fresno State
5. Jordan Crawford Xavier
6. Luke Babbitt Nevada
7. Hassan Whitside Marshall
8. Omar Samhan St Marys
9. Jimmer Fredette BYU
10. Darington Hobson New Mexico 

Sorry zagsfan20 Elias Harris isnt anywhere near NBA level yet he needs to polish his game alot before serious draft talk IMO
Same thing Arnett Moutrie and Chris Wright
Matt Bouldin, Gordon Hayward and Matt Howard havent shown me NBA this season either and unlike the 3 guys I just mentioned their NBA chances might be dead, Hayward is the only who still has a chance because he is really young, It seems to me like Howard and Boulding are really close to their peaks and not playing NBA ball


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Oakland played Seattle in a match up of 2 possible first round picks Keith Benson and Charles Garcia
Didnt see the game but...
Garcia fouled out in 20 minutes of play 
He shot 1 for 6 and had 5 points and 7 rebounds
Benson had 16 points 16 rebounds and 5 blocks showing who is clearly the better big man at this point of their careers


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

fjkdsi said:


> Here is my top 10(in not very concrete order) from those conferences
> 1. Elliot Williams Memphis
> 2. Jerome Jordan Tulsa
> 3. Trevon Willis UNLV
> ...


lol at the Matt Bouldin not an NBA player.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

omg, zags fan doesn't make a list and complains again! Seriously, could you be a bigger douchebag dude? It's like you want to suck off every player on the Gonzaga team. Get a life.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ok quick update
First of still not convinced on any Gonzaga players, accept maybe Harris in a year or 3
Gordon Hayward is really starting to pick it up though averaging 23 and 10 over last 3 games against 3 tournament caliber opponents.... He is going to be a late 1st/early 2nd pick down the line...

2 more guys Im adding to the list
Andrew Nicholson from St Bon really impressed me against Syracuse from what I saw and I was a fan already last season, he deserves a look in the 2nd round no doubt

Also, DJ Cooper from Ohio, only a freshman and listed at 511 but probably more like 59, with a streaky shot, but he just turned 19, and can already run a team very well and has uncanny court vision. Here is highlights from HS, I beleive it was the State Championship, some really excellent passing there....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpKbVkQxYbA
Ohio is playing pretty well with him running the show, and if he can improve his shot throughout his college career, some team can pick him up as back up at the point, who really sees the floor



Trevon Willis meanwhile is having problems after almost a triple double against Louisville I had him high on the list but his stock is going down as neither he nor his team have been nearly as impressive since


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Keith Benson is a hoss man. Should be a 1st round pick he is going to be a solid big in the NBA with some work.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Fredette dropped 49 last night @ Arizona with 9 assists and 7 rebounds.

In his last four games, he's averaging 31.5 PPG, 6.3 APG, and 3.3 RPG. 

BYU is sitting at 13-1 and likely to win the Mountain West. His stock is going to start going up.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya BYU gets alot of older guys who go on missions after high school so their stock isnt as high when you are and 26 year old SR or something like that but Fredette is actually 20 years old, so I can really see him getting drafted and if he shows appropriate quickness in workouts with the lack of PGs in this draft he has a chance to go in the 1st round (thats still unlikely though)


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

That's an good point about the lack of PGs in this draft, but I doubt his stock is high enough as to where he'd leave school a year early. I don't think we'll ever see him be a 1st rounder.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bouldin isn't an NBA prospect?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

IMO not much of one, Id rather have Scheyer than Bouldin any day of the week


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hopefully that opinion had absolutely nothing to do with the Duke-Gonzaga game The guy was still suffering from a concussion!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Actually didnt see that game, I had it recorded but after I saw the score I decided to watch some other game, Bouldin is just not a very impressive NBA wise and its not like he is an amazing college player like at least Morrison was he is about as much an NBA prospect as Dan Dickau was or Blake Stepp etc
Scheyer I think can really make an impact as a 3rd guard in both 1 and 2 guard


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

fjkdsi said:


> Actually didnt see that game, I had it recorded but after I saw the score I decided to watch some other game, Bouldin is just not a very impressive NBA wise and its not like he is an amazing college player like at least Morrison was he is about as much an NBA prospect as Dan Dickau was or Blake Stepp etc
> Scheyer I think can really make an impact as a 3rd guard in both 1 and 2 guard


Dickau and Steppe weren't 6'5" and both made their living as shooters. Bouldin does many things that those guys never could do.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Actually I think Dickau was a better playmaker than Bouldin, Stepp not so much
I think Bouldin can make a nice living in Europe he just isnt NBA level, Scheyer is really proving that he can run an offense at pretty much NBA level IMO
Im doing in depth prospect research right now Im about a week into it with watching every single piece of video material I can get my hands on from this season, and also a lot of statistical research so I'll let you know where I have Bouldin when I do a top 50 prospect probably in the next few days..
I have a lot of free time on my hands and Im tired of the NBA so Im just watching college ball 24/7
Even tonight I was going to go party but than came back home and watching the Mississippi/West Virginia game from a few days back...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think Bouldin has some strengths that are going to get him looks at the NBA level. For one he is 6'5" 215 and he can play the point guard position. He can handle the ball pretty well, he has pretty good court vision, and he has a nice jumper.

As far as weaknesses go he also has a couple of glaring ones. First he is a below average athlete on the NBA level. He does not possess the quickness to be able to stay with NBA PG's consistently on that level. Secondly while he competes hard defensively he is not that great of a defender. 

Bouldin will get selected somewhere in the 2nd round. There is a place for him in the league, but it's probably as a role player in the Luke Walton mold coming off of the bench. Outside of Wall and Warren I have not seen a single PG who will be starting in the next few years in the NBA that is entering the 2010 draft.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nvm


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Bouldin might or might not get drafted but I doubt he will ever be as good as Luke Walton has been
Walton has stuck in the league for I think like 6 years now and has been a contributor to some very good teams
I doubt Bouldin does any more than Dickau has


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm saying that is his ceiling. A guy who is a solid rotation player off the bench.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw some footage of Lin and Im definetly impressed. I think he would be a nice pick in the 2nd round for somebody.


----------



## uvmhooooops (Feb 10, 2009)

did anyone see marqus blakely's dunk on top 10 plays today?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Update
Im adding the Pac 10 to this since they have like 2 nba prospects right now and some guys that might be prospects down the road but nowhere close to NBA right now, IMO

1. Hassan Whiteside.. Im pretty high on him, kind of reminds me of Dwight Howard without the physique
2. Larry Sanders
3. Elliot Williams
4. Luke Babbitt
5. Gordon Hayward
6. Derrick Williams(Arizona)
7. Quincy Pondexter
8. Jordan Crawford
9. Jimmer Fredette
10. Kenneth Faried

No Elias Harris, Id rather have Faried who is about the same age(actually a few month younger) but is a better player and has an NBA skill (rebounding)
Or Derrick Williams who is essentialy the same player, arguably slightly better right now but is 2 years younger
Or Fredette who might not be an NBA level athlete but is way more skilled and intelligent and dominates in college. Also Fredette is still young too, which is what separates him from previous BYU players that failed at the next level. The reason they were great in college is they were 25 year olds playing against teenagers. Fredette just turned 21 and is only a few month older than Harris.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Arizona is a small school now?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

haha people are going absolutely nuts this year. the whole mindset is a joke. one bad year, people just go flying off the bandwagon and turn into huge haters (Arizona haters, UNC haters, ACC haters, Pac 10 haters). one good year of fortunate occurrences, and people are just jumping on bandwagons and turning into gushing, annoying fans (Kentucky fans).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> haha people are going absolutely nuts this year. the whole mindset is a joke. one bad year, people just go flying off the bandwagon and turn into huge haters (Arizona haters, UNC haters, ACC haters, Pac 10 haters). one good year of fortunate occurrences, and people are just jumping on bandwagons and turning into gushing, annoying fans (Kentucky fans).


When you can almost hand pick your recruits like Arizona and UNC and you have a down year you can expect haters. There's teams out there who don't even come close to having the recruiting power that those schools have and they maintain success year after year. Retool, not rebuild.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

so may things i disagree with in those 3 sentences. but somehow this will turn into a Gonzaga thread so I'm not even going there


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> so may things i disagree with in those 3 sentences. but somehow this will turn into a Gonzaga thread so I'm not even going there


lol. There's not much in those statements thats disagreeable. I looked back, I guess your right, Arizona might not have their choice on any recruit. But on the west coast, its between UCLA and Arizona for the top recruits out here. UNC on the other hand, I mean give me a break. No excuses for not making the tournament, Williams should be chided every bit as much as he is.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I didnt say I hate Arizona, I made a disclaimer in my post...
Since the Pac 10 doesnt have a lot of players that have a good chance of making the NBA I added them to the rest of the conferences...
Whats the point of making a top 10 with Jamal Boykin and Ty Abbott or something, but at the same time guys like Williams and Pondexter deserve to be talked about..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> When you can almost hand pick your recruits like Arizona and UNC and you have a down year you can expect haters. There's teams out there who don't even come close to having the recruiting power that those schools have and they maintain success year after year. Retool, not rebuild.





TM said:


> so may things i disagree with in those 3 sentences. but somehow this will turn into a Gonzaga thread so I'm not even going there





zagsfan20 said:


> lol. There's not much in those statements thats disagreeable. I looked back, I guess your right, Arizona might not have their choice on any recruit. But on the west coast, its between UCLA and Arizona for the top recruits out here. UNC on the other hand, I mean give me a break. No excuses for not making the tournament, Williams should be chided every bit as much as he is.


Well and did you also remember that Arizona hasn't had a real coach for the past 3 or 4 years? That isn't going to help recruiting.

I'm not going to make excuses for Roy Williams, but there are some facts that you can't overlook. They lost 4 of their top 5 scorers. They lost 5 of their top 7 players. They lost their 2 PG's. I believe Larry Drew was the best PG in the West. Who knew he wouldn't pan out like they needed. No one has been a consistent shooter. Guys have been hurt. I don't believe they have leadership (Marcus Ginyard has never impressed me). Take into account all those things, and it's really no surprise this season has turned out the way it has.

Now, this happens again next year, then ya, Roy stinks. But I highly doubt they miss the tournament again.


----------

